# Placenta Previa



## Godswill (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi....

At 23 weeks i have been told I have Placenta Previa. I have read up on this, but the information on the internet can make you more anxious and scared! 
Can you tell me...is it likely that my Placenta will move back up,is it common? What does this mean? Do I carry on as normal, as i read that i could start bleeding as my cervix starts to stretch? I get a lot of pain in my pelvis, if i walk for a while the pain get s worse...could this be related?
I will have another scan at 35 weeks to see if its moved back up and then decide what the birthing options are with a doc, i was praying for a natural birth..i pray it moves back up!!

I look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks

GW


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it's quite common to have a low lying
placenta at this stage, and most of them have moved
up out of the way as the uterus grows. Carry on doing things
as normal, but if you have any bleeding, even a little
spot, you need to be seen. If it hasn't moved by your next scan, you will need to have a section, but this is way in the future. Don't
worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Godswill (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi


At 34 weeks i still have a low lying placenta and have had 2 bleeds. Been told its level 3/4 and 97% chance it WONT move! I will have a scan at 36 weeks and then a planned c-section at 37 weeks!


I had a bleed on Sunday evening and i used always sanitary towels. I was released on Tuesday as the bleeding stopped. However ever since i have been really sore down there... sitting is hard, if i stand for long it kinda throbs. I have had no abdomen pain, so in the "lala" area! I think it may be thrush. I went to see GP this morning, he gave me canestan. He also said phone up the hospital antenatal and they will take some swabs. I didn't feel comfortable for him to do it!! 


Should i see how i get on with the canestan or get the swabs done... could it be dangerous if i don't do anything and it turns out to be an infection! I mean i feel the area below is swollen...its just sore, not itching like how one has Thrush!!


Thanks.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

if it's still as uncomfortable tomorrow then give the hospital a ring, they can then do some swabs. If you do have an infection, it'seasily treated with antibiotics,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

